# FOR SALE Custom Elite Judge 80#



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Great price for an awesome bow! If I had to buy a hunting setup this would be high on my list, should sell soon.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ian, you were right


*SOLD*


----------

